# Partage disque dur externe USB ?



## maltese (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de partager un disque dur externe USB 2 connecté à un Mac Mini, de manière à ce qu'il soit accessible par un PC en réseau ?

(J'ai entendu parler de l'outil Sharepoints mais sur le site de ce logiciel il est écrit qu'AppleFileServer ne permet le partage que des disques Firewire. Est-ce vrai ?)

Merci de vos réponses

PS : je suis sous Tiger


----------

